# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Нужна критика сайта

## Опт-Сервис

http://www.opt-service.com

----------


## Vlad_12

первые впечатления - только положительные....

----------


## Teksistekatl

Лично мне придраться не к чему)

----------

Опт-Сервис (12.07.2017)

----------


## newmetoda

> http://www.opt-service.com


Доброго времени суток. Сайт хорош но ложечка критики.
Раздел "Функционал", "Контроль взаиморасчетов" и "Ассортиментные матрицы" пустые как и "Внедрение", "Интеграция с 1С"
Про Оборудование хотелось бы услышать почему именно эти модели рекомендуете. Желаю удачи.

----------


## Завр

по ходу не дал :rolleyes:

----------


## Dima103

неплохой сайт

----------


## ITHELP21.ru

Всем доброго дня.
С друго ведем сайт, критикуйте, предлагайте.
http://ithelp21.ru/

----------


## alexmannsonn

Да не, ну фуфло, чё.

----------


## Alex-70

Капча - универсальный признак веб-шарлатанов.

----------


## Tolkant

С дизайном слабовато, но в этой нише важнее функционал.

----------

